# gaslow refillable systems



## chasthedagger (May 2, 2008)

hi, i am new to this forum and i would like to know what you think of the gaslow systems what are the plus and minus with this type of system


----------



## wildman (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, cannot help with the gas but welcome to the forum. I am sure the more knowlegable will offer their opinions.


----------



## terry1956 (May 2, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, I fitted twin gas low cylinders last year, great system and for us a great saving on the cost of gas. easy to DIY and a good system.
terry


----------



## AndyC (May 2, 2008)

We had a Gaslow cylinder and a Calor cylinder in the old van, connected via the existing Truma DuoMatic autochangeover - no problems at all. In fact if you want to go to Europe for any length of time a refillable system is essential if you want to avoid the hassle of buying and fitting local cylinders. The latest Gaslow cylinders include a contents gauge too.

Our current van has a fitted gas tank, I wouldn't want to go back to exchangeable cylinders.

AndyC


----------



## maureenandtom (May 2, 2008)

Andy and Terry are right.   You wouldn't want to go back to exchangeables after you've had a refillable system.   We all know the problems, right?   It seems to me that there are no disadvantages to the gaslow system.   

I have just one gaslow cylinder and I kept the option to have a spare conventional bottle - one of the horribly expensive little blue camping gas bottles for the one and only reason that camping gas is available, as far as I know, everywhere.   Well, everywhere we've been anyway.   Low weight and only a little bottle to tuck away.   We've never used it and I don't think we ever will.

In the last three months in England and France I had no problem finding LPG and that's partly because our van is dual fuel, LPG and petrol, so we are accustomed to filling up the LPG fuel tank and we do the domestic bottle at the same time.   What I mean is that we are switched on to noticing LPG stations.  If you haven't needed to use LPG stations before then you might wonder where they all are.   They're all over the place.   You'll soon start noticing them.

Do it yourself fitting is easy - hardly more difficult than changing a bottle in the usual way.   There is, however, one little difficulty that needs a little thought.   Where to mount the filler.

The obvious place is the door of the gas locker and this is not recommended.   The reason given is that it is not a good idea to have the filler mounted in a door which might be opened and closed frequently.   A strain on the fittings?   Well, maybe.   But you might have problems deciding where to drill a fairly large hole in the side of your pride and joy to mount the filler.   Then more holes to feed a supply pipe.   My solution, and you'll have to put a lot of thought into this, was to reject the lovely plastic surround for the filler and mount the filler, naked, inside the gas locker.  It's safe, you have to open the gas locker to fill the bottle so any leakage just falls away and it reminds you to turn off the supply tap on the bottle when refilling.  There is a small escape of gas when you disconnect the filling nozzle.   Decide for yourself.   Or get advice.   

All the information that comes with the equipment is straightforward and easy to understand.   Anybody normally handy will have no difficulty fitting the system.

It gets our approval in every way.   No drawbacks at all so far as we can see.  Or maybe only one.   Refilling removable gas cylinders might not be on everybody's approved list.   We've never had a problem but, well ...?    I've never asked because I don't really want the answer.   If ever I was refused a refill I would just accept the refusal and motor on to the next refilling point.  But like I said, it's never happened.

Tom


----------



## tresrikay (May 2, 2008)

Had Gaslow fitted this time last year and it is perfect, gas is £0.49 a litre and works out less than half price. My filler is on the door and as the hose is so long it does not cause a problem when opening and closing the door. No more lifting heavy bottles and with a totally knackered back, that is reason enough. Plus you can forget about hook ups and boil kettles, heat your water cheaper than paying for a hook up. An essential for prolonged wild camping. p.s. it comes with a filler converter kit for all of Europe.


----------



## hogan (May 2, 2008)

Fitted mine my self with no problems took about 1 hour,like the other poster i left off the flash white surround and fitted the filler direct to the handle of the cyl just drill 4 small holes in handle and mount filler there.


----------



## AndyC (May 2, 2008)

maureenandtom said:


> My solution, and you'll have to put a lot of thought into this, was to reject the lovely plastic surround for the filler and mount the filler, naked, inside the gas locker.


Opening the gas locker door in order to fill the cylinders may cause problems at some Autogas filling stations if one of the attendants thinks you are trying to refill a normal cylinder. 99% of the time no-one will care, but it's as well to be aware of the issue.

The only place we've had trouble filling was on a couple of motorway service stations in Italy, we were refused a fill up because they said it was not permitted to use Autogas for domestic purposes. Our friends in Sicily took us to their local village filling station and got us a fill up there.

AndyC


----------



## t&s (May 3, 2008)

*my next must have*

would you recomend two gaslow bottles or is one sufficant ?
gaslow is my next must have ime fed up with carring two 15kg propane and two campingas just incase and by the way is is not as easy to find replacments even in france the supermarkets and garages dont seem to stock it like they used to  
unless you know where you are going and look up supliers before your trip 
i have found a list for campingas in local areas but not a full list for europe 
is there one?


----------



## maureenandtom (May 3, 2008)

*T & S*

It all comes down to one question.   How much gas do you use?    You already know how much gas you use, yes?    When we were in very cold weather early this year we were using about two litres a day, ie a bottle was lasting ten days or a fortnight - if we ever let it get empty.   We didn't let it get empty.   That's another advantage of refillables;  it doesn't have to be empty to refill it.

Back to the point.   If you're going to use a full bottle every two or three days then you need more capacity.   If you can go two or three weeks then you need less.    So, I'm guessing, but for normal use for me, then one bottle is enough.  However, I'm a cautious man so I take a small conventional bottle with me as a reserve.  I now think I'm over-cautious and one refillabel bottle would be completely adequate.  Same for you?   You have to choose.  *Terry* chose to have two.  Terry, do you ever use your second bottle?

When you say "campingas" , do you mean LPG stations?   If so, in Britain you can get a GPS download to install as points of interest and there is also at least one publication listing a large number of LPG stations.  Try http://www.go-autogas.com
I think there is one for France here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm.   Google can be your good friend on this..In France there are enough LPG stations for me to just take pot luck on the basis of "Oh look, there's an LPG station, I'll just top up the domestic gas."

*Hogan*

I wish I'd thought of that.   

*Rick*

I agree.   I see no good reason not to use the gas locker door.   I would have done it myself but there was insufficient space between the door and the gas bottle to do it.  I only mentioned it for the cautious among us.

*Andy*

That's interesting.    Refused not on the grounds of using refillables but on the grounds that it was for domestic use.   Well, there you are - nothing as queer as folk.   About ten years ago it seems to have been illegal to fill use cars on LPG in Spain.   It seems LPG was reserved for public service vehicles, ambulances, buses, taxis.  I was only once refused a refill in Spain - a fixed tank - because of this.  However, I explained that the gas was for domestic use and I got my refill.   I lied.   It wasn't for domestic use - I just didn't like petrol prices.   I'm told that LPG is now available as autogas in Spain but I'll know about that some time in the future.
*
Chas*

It looks like you got your answer.

Tom


----------



## AndyC (May 3, 2008)

t&s said:


> would you recomend two gaslow bottles or is one sufficant ?


We found that one, together with a backup Calor 13kg propane, was sufficient for us. In fact I had intended to fit a second Galow when funds permitted, but in the end I decided we didn't need it. In a winter trip across Europe we used to use a full Gaslow cylinder in 10-12 days.

It's the heating that really uses the gas - there's  lot to be said for diesel fired heating, we have a Webasto in the current van. 

AndyC


----------



## hogan (May 3, 2008)

*Maureenandtom
L.P.G is very rare here in Spain,you can get a list of  stations off the internet.In Valencia region there is only 2 one in Valencia city and one in Elche .*


----------



## Neckender (May 15, 2008)

I have just installed twin 6kg refillable gaslow cylinders, as pictured, I fitted my fill point inside the locker with bracket provided between the 2 cylinders, it took 1 hour to install.
John.


----------



## t&s (May 15, 2008)

maureenandtom said:


> *T & S*
> 
> It all comes down to one question.   How much gas do you use?    You already know how much gas you use, yes?    When we were in very cold weather early this year we were using about two litres a day, ie a bottle was lasting ten days or a fortnight - if we ever let it get empty.   We didn't let it get empty.   That's another advantage of refillables;  it doesn't have to be empty to refill it.
> 
> ...



its  campingaz i mean is the small blue ones that some people use for portable barbys they used to be in all french supermarkets but they dont seem to be stocked by so many now we used to cary one as a spare now we carry two  but i take your advice gaslo is on my shopping list i can not fit 2 13 kg in my locker so i will have to have one 6kg and one 13kg 
cheers terry


----------



## Pioneer (May 15, 2008)

*Gaslow*

Hi, I am new to the site, and read your post. I fitted a Gaslow system to my Motorhome about 3 years ago, before I went on a tour of Europe, covering Scandanavia,Germany,Belgium, France,Spain, Portugal, and filled up quite easily without many problems. If you purchase the different filling connectors at the time of buying the gas system, then you should have no problems.
Also because the system during filling is regulated to fill only to 80% full, then you are allowed on Eurotunnel.
I fitted 2 x 6.5kg Bottles with a manual changeover valve, so that I know when the first Bottle is empty, and can start to look for a supplier.
I also fitted the filler nozzle inside the gas cupboard on a bracket, rather than put an hole in the door, this also helps when you want to change your Motorhome.
Good Luck.


----------



## Davesport (May 16, 2008)

There is an issue with some gaslow installations, in that some have experienced regulator failures. This has been researched & attributed to the HP gas leaching plasticizer out of the rubber HP hoses. This plasticizer then travels along the hose to the gas reg & causes the seat in the reg to swell up & effectively shut off the flow of gas. The reg is not user serviceable & has to be replaced.

It has been suggested that this is only a problem if the reg is mounted too low & the plasticizer can run down-hill. Well my reg is in the correct place but the yellow oily stuff was present at the inlet for the reg after a years use.

I've replaced the rubber hoses with stainless steel whips from Gaslow & have also sourced a spare reg. The concequences of failure whilst camping for me would mean, no heating, cooking, hot water, or fridge/freezer.

I believe later installations "may" come with the SS hoses already fitted.

Dave.


----------



## t&s (Jun 14, 2008)

are gaslow cylinders the same diameter as calor ??


----------



## AndyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Davesport said:


> There is an issue with some gaslow installations, in that some have experienced regulator failures. This has been researched & attributed to the HP gas leaching plasticizer out of the rubber HP hoses. This plasticizer then travels along the hose to the gas reg & causes the seat in the reg to swell up & effectively shut off the flow of gas. The reg is not user serviceable & has to be replaced.
> 
> It has been suggested that this is only a problem if the reg is mounted too low & the plasticizer can run down-hill. Well my reg is in the correct place but the yellow oily stuff was present at the inlet for the reg after a years use.
> 
> ...


This issue was not specific to Gaslow installations. The problem raised its head when the new 30mB regulators were introduced and fitted to the side of the gas locker below the level of the top of the cylinders. The oily residue could then run 'downhill' and contaminate the regulator.

My opinion (FWIW) is that it had little to do with plasticisers leaching out of flexible hoses and more to do with oily contamination of the gas. Having worked in the marine industry for may years, I've many times come across oily residue in LPG systems, far more than could ever have been leached out of hoses. However it would be interesting to hear if fitting the new stainless flexible hose has actually cured the problem for anyone.

AndyC


----------



## wildman (Jun 15, 2008)

how about refilling your own propane bottle, I've just bought an adapter to do just that and further parts are available for continental standards.
Check this out.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=350062576683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022

You get the best of both world for under half the price.


----------



## AndyC (Jun 15, 2008)

wildman said:


> how about refilling your own propane bottle, I've just bought an adapter to do just that and further parts are available for continental standards.
> Check this out.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=350062576683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022
> 
> You get the best of both world for under half the price.


You have to be *very* careful filling your own bottles, the only way to be sure you are safe is to fill by weight, which you will need to work out using the weights stamped on the bottle.

Anyone attempting to fill non user-refillable cylinders at UK Autogas stations runs the risk of being turned away, and potentially making life difficult for users of purpose made user-refillable cylinders.

AndyC


----------



## hillwalker (Jun 15, 2008)

AndyC said:


> You have to be *very* careful filling your own bottles, the only way to be sure you are safe is to fill by weight, which you will need to work out using the weights stamped on the bottle.
> 
> Anyone attempting to fill non user-refillable cylinders at UK Autogas stations runs the risk of being turned away, and potentially making life difficult for users of purpose made user-refillable cylinders.
> 
> AndyC



it sound's and looks very dodgy fulling up yir gas bottle's...


----------



## wildman (Jun 15, 2008)

AndyC said:


> You have to be *very* careful filling your own bottles, the only way to be sure you are safe is to fill by weight, which you will need to work out using the weights stamped on the bottle.
> 
> Anyone attempting to fill non user-refillable cylinders at UK Autogas stations runs the risk of being turned away, and potentially making life difficult for users of purpose made user-refillable cylinders.
> 
> AndyC


One naturally has to be sure of current content then only fill to 80% to allow for expansion. I currently use 5-8 various bottles all propane so savings are well worth the trouble of taking extra care. I only ever fill empty bottles and have a weight/litre marked on each so no guessing. In the MH I carry a 13kg and a 6kg, when the large bottle is empty I change over and asap refill the large bottle, when the small bottle runs out I change again.


----------



## hillwalker (Jun 15, 2008)

is the gaslow sytem exspensive to buy..


----------



## Justaquietlife(heehee) (Jun 15, 2008)

*Refilling LPG car from bottles?*

Hi.

Any thoughts on this please.
Here is the problem. 
If I had refillable bottles with the required adapters, would half the gas from a full bottle flow into an empty LPG bottle or the LPG tank fitted in my car?
As I often run out of LPG and the nearest station is 15 miles away, I have wondered about this possibility 
Has anyone tried anything like this?
Many thanks.


----------



## G4GMO (Jun 15, 2008)

*50 mbar issue*

Sounds like fitting a Gaslow system could be the way to go for me but how would I overcome the 50mbar issue? My Hymer has a 50mb system and Gaslow uses 30mb. Would it be possible to have a 50mb regulator or would I have to have 30mb and have all the appliances modified? Understand that running the appliances at 30mb could cause sooting problems without changing jets. Any ideas? Had thought about a tank but again this has the same issue.


----------



## AndyC (Jun 15, 2008)

G4GMO said:


> Sounds like fitting a Gaslow system could be the way to go for me but how would I overcome the 50mbar issue? My Hymer has a 50mb system and Gaslow uses 30mb. Would it be possible to have a 50mb regulator or would I have to have 30mb and have all the appliances modified? Understand that running the appliances at 30mb could cause sooting problems without changing jets. Any ideas? Had thought about a tank but again this has the same issue.


The Gaslow system runs at any pressure. In fact if you have the original German 50mB regulators they fit straight on to the Gaslow bottles. Our old German A Class had the Trumatic auto changeover system with 50mB regulators, I had the primary regulator fitted to a Gaslow bottle and the reserve regulator fitted to a Calor bottle via an adapter.

AndyC


----------



## G4GMO (Jun 15, 2008)

AndyC said:


> The Gaslow system runs at any pressure. In fact if you have the original German 50mB regulators they fit straight on to the Gaslow bottles. Our old German A Class had the Trumatic auto changeover system with 50mB regulators, I had the primary regulator fitted to a Gaslow bottle and the reserve regulator fitted to a Calor bottle via an adapter.
> 
> AndyC



Thanks for that info. Looks like that's the way for me then.


----------



## t&s (Jun 18, 2008)

*how much*

trying to sus out the price of all i would need on the net seems to come in around £350 
is that what you all paid for 2 large bottle system ?


----------



## Neckender (Jun 18, 2008)

[/IMG]Hi T&S, I paid £410 for everything direct from Gaslow.

John.


----------



## t&s (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks john
a lot of dosh it will take some time to pay for itself but the convenience of filling up yourself anywhere is the bonus and for me worth the investment
cheers terry


----------



## guerdeval (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 13kg and a 6kg on my hymer and it cost £450 filled and fitted which I think is about average, the system works well but as I live in France I have no problem finding stations, incidentally on my last van I had twin underslung permanent refillable tanks and you get the chance to carry far more gas, given the choice and with hindsight I would choose the underslung tanks every time.


----------



## Neckender (Jun 21, 2008)

t&s said:


> thanks john
> a lot of dosh it will take some time to pay for itself but the convenience of filling up yourself anywhere is the bonus and for me worth the investment
> cheers terry


Sorry late in answering you Terry, but I couldn't log on to the site. Like you say a lot of dosh, but it's worth it for me as I have had 4 operations on my shoulders and elbow, so it saves me from ever lifting gas bottles again.

John.


----------



## wildman (Jun 21, 2008)

My propane fill adapter has the following fill guides (to fill an empty bottle to 80% only) stamped around it so you don't have to remember.
6kg = 9.6ltrs
11kg = 17.6ltrs
13kg = 20.8ltrs

No problem to use just remember to open and close the valve at the right time, not rocket science and nowt to worry about. at £34 the best accessory I've ever bought. And the one that has saved the most amount of money £400+ for gaslow setup. Price repaid over one season.


----------

